# Canon RF 600mm



## vrpanorama.ca (Oct 23, 2020)

Received my lens and put it on and I get the message "Set the lens to the shooting position". Cannot find what to do here, sorry if this sound newbie, and cannot shoot with it right now


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 23, 2020)

Unlock the lens by undoing the large ring that is halfway up the lens and extend the lens, then do up the locking ring.
Problem fixed.


----------



## vrpanorama.ca (Oct 23, 2020)

Bennymiata said:


> Unlock the lens by undoing the large ring that is halfway up the lens and extend the lens, then do up the locking ring.
> Problem fixed.


Wow this was not obvious to me, it works thank you


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 7, 2020)

Glad to be of assistance.


----------

